# Pigeon Paralysis



## PigeonFosterMom (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi all,

I took the injured pigeon I found to the vet yesterday, and the bird's leg is paralyzed. He said that it was an injury that the bird had had for awhile, and he also said the feeling in the bird's leg may come back, or it may not. I left the vet's office without asking if there was anything I could do for this bird that would help him (I simply forgot). 

Have any of you had any experience with pigeon's who have experienced paralysis? Should I manually exercise the bird's leg, sort of like birdie physical therapy? Should I soak it in warm water (or cold water?)? When I first brought the bird home, I dipped his injured foot in some water and hydrogen peroxide (just to try and get some of the grime/germs off) and his toes twitched a bit. Also, this morning when I checked on him, I extended his paralyzed leg and it was shaking slightly (previously, there was no movement at all). Are these signs that he may get some use of his leg back, or is it just false hope?

Gretchen


----------



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

If you massage the pigeons leg that will help more than you would think it would.Also if you put the pigeon down encourage it to put presure on the other leg while you hold him up.

Take care now,
Carley


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

That sure sounds like nerve damage and there is no way of knowing if the leg will regain some motion. The injury could be anywhere between the spine and the leg itself. If it can come back even partially, this will take considerable time. Assuming the back was not broken, had anyone gotten the bird very soon after the injury happened, an injection of a steroid might have helped a great deal. 
Would you be willing to give the leg some physical therapy by extending it about 50 times twice a day?
I think you are one heck of a person to try to help this bird out.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Just a quick line before I fly off for the weekend. This is a long shot, but here goes...

Get your hands on some "Calcionate Syrup" and begin dosing the pigeon exactly as directed--ask Terry, Marian or Judy for dosage info.

I think physical therapy may definitely help, and the wiggle in the toes is a hopeful sign.

Fred's right. You are one heck of a person!









Best Regards,

Ray


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I have a pigeon comes for food - probably most days, though I'm not always at home - who has one stiff leg. He can land OK (but hops rather than walks), and he can fly fine, but he cannot retract that foot when flying. I wondered if this was a symptom of an avian paralytical disease, or possibly if the leg had broken and eventually set itself but badly. Maybe Fred's suggestion of nerve damage might apply here, too.

Unfortunately, like all the ones which can still fly well, I have no chance of catching him on my awkwardly positioned balcony









John


----------



## constantin (Mar 2, 2001)

Hi Ray,

Where do I find the 'Calcionate Syrup'. I'd like to try it for Ouch. Thanks.

Constantin


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Hi John,
It could be that the bird had a broken leg that didn't set right or nerve damage. There is really no way of knowing. If the bird is surviving on the outside, I would not go after it. If you catch the bird, what would you do with it? Unless you would be willing to coop it for life, what could you do?
You have no idea how many are like that on the outside. This is one of a great many similar injuries out there.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Fred says:
*It could be that the bird had a broken leg that didn't set right or nerve damage. There is really no way of knowing. If the bird is surviving on the outside, I would not go after it. If you catch the bird, what would you do with it? Unless you would be willing to coop it for life, what could you do?*

Oh, quite agree, Fred. I have to always tell myself that those pigeons we see who are in need of treatment are but 'the tip of the iceberg' - and of those, we can only hope to help a relatively small proportion. 

There is little I, personally, can do generally - however much I may wish it were otherwise. I do not have any facilities for keeping pigeons in a small apartment (even if the terms of my lease permitted it) and I often have to work away from home all week, or longer, at a time. (Currently, I'm closer to home and even get to work at home a couple of days - but that is only temporary). I have occasionally kept a pigeon inside overnight, as comfortable as possible, but I have to take them to where they can be properly helped.

When I find sick or injured pigeons, or 'lost' young, around my area or on my balcony, I transport them to a bird & wildlife hospital which I help support financially. I am fortunate in that it is only 45 minutes drive, they are devoted to birds and small mammals (and feral pigeons and other pigeon species make up a fair proportion of the patients), and pigeons that can be treated but will never fly again will be given a home. Two of my 'rescues' are thriving there and many of their former patients, on release, have adopted the place as their home and have a very pleasant environment, in a quiet rural area, around people who love them instead of despising them









Of course, sick pigeons generally have to be very sick before I can catch them - which inevitably means most are in the last stage of a disease and do not respond to treatment. But a couple did, and were eventually released to 'fight another day', so it is worth trying every time. One squabbie I found in the grounds, and removed due to roaming cats, was severely undernourished and would not have survived another 24 hours, but my friends at the hospital built him up and he grew into a fine, healthy young pigeon. 

So, I keep the pigeon carrier I purchased from the racing pigeon store always ready, just in case.









John


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

John,
We are "Birds of a Feather," so you can imagine how glad I am that you are out there.
You are so right in saying picking up a bird that can no longer fly away, is probably too late for most of them. I was losing so many in the beginning that I made a decision to go after them before they hit that point of no return. Every weekend, I bring seed down and as I feed, watch very carefully for any sign of illness or injury and go after that bird. Of course the success rate went way up. 
As was said, thank you for being there for them.


----------

